# [SOLVED] help with audio ...

## astor86

Hi,

I have freshly installed gentoo but I cannot have sound.. could you help me in figuring out if everything is set up correctly?

thanks

```
$ aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

pulse

    PulseAudio Sound Server

default:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC892 Analog

    Default Audio Device

sysdefault:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC892 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC892 Analog

    Front speakers

surround21:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC892 Analog

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC892 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC892 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC892 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC892 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC892 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC892 Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, HDMI 0

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=1

    HDA Intel PCH, HDMI 1

    HDMI Audio Output

```

```
$ alsamixer

AlsaMixer v1.1.2

│ Card: HDA Intel PCH                                                                                                                                                 F1:  Help

│ Chip: Realtek ALC892                                                                                                                                                F2:  System information

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                                                                            F6:  Select sound card

│ Item: Master [dB gain: 0.00]                                                                                                                                        Esc: Exit

│

│

│

│

│

│

│

│        ┌──┐          ┌──┐          ┌──┐          ┌──┐          ┌──┐          ┌──┐          ┌──┐

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                                                                                             │

│        ├──┤          ├──┤          ├──┤          └──┘          ├──┤          ├──┤          └──┘          ┌──┐          ┌──┐          ┌──┐          ┌──┐        Disabled       Enabled

│OO│          │MM│          │OO│                        │OO│          │OO│                        │MM│          │MM│          │OO│          │OO│                                     │

│        └──┘          └──┘          └──┘                        └──┘          └──┘                        └──┘          └──┘          └──┘          └──┘

│        100           0<>0        100<>100      100<>100      100<>100       93<>93         0<>0

│   <   Master    >  Headphone      Speaker         PCM        Line Out         Mic        Mic Boost      S/PDIF     S/PDIF Defaul   S/PDIF 1      S/PDIF 16   Auto-Mute Mod Loopback Mixi

│

│

│

│

│

│

│

```

```
$ grep -i snd /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK_INPUT_DEV=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALOOP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

CONFIG_SND_CTXFI=y

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=y

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LOLA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SE6X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_HIFACE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BCD2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_POD is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_PODHD is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_TONEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_VARIAX is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

```

```
# lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 5910 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 6450

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Skylake PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 591b (rev 04)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 6450

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 (rev 31)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #7 (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #9 (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller (rev 31)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC (rev 31)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H PMC

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device a171 (rev 31)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 6450

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus (rev 31)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H SMBus

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mobile] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mobile]

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8411B PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer RTL8411B PCI Express Card Reader

   Kernel driver in use: rtsx_pci

03:00.1 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 78)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

05:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1142 USB 3.1 Host Controller

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer ASM1142 USB 3.1 Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

06:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM961/PM961

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM961/PM961

   Kernel driver in use: nvme

```

[Moderator edit: broke long lines in code tags to fix thread layout. -Hu]Last edited by astor86 on Fri Aug 11, 2017 1:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## apiaio

Try compile drivers directly into kernel. No as moddules.

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

```

 and in alsamixer select default souncard

----------

## josephg

 *apiaio wrote:*   

> Try compile drivers directly into kernel. No as moddules.

 

in kernel or modules either way is ok, depending on your needs. i always compile everything i can as modules, far more efficient and only use what/when you need.

i think you should decide whether you want alsa or pulseaudio. choose one, and remove the other.

if using alsa, add user to audio group. then unmute in alsamixer. should work fine.

----------

## Jaglover

Hold your horses, PulseAudio runs on top of ALSA, many think of PulseAudio as a parasite layer between sound application and ALSA. Removing ALSA will certainly silence the computer. Sure, there is OSS4 to replace ALSA, but you have to use one of them.

----------

## ct85711

One thing you may want to keep in mind, is checking to see which audio device is listed first.  Quite often, the HDMI device is listed first, and used as the default.  So depending on which sound device the system lists first, is what a lot of programs will use for sound output.  You may need to have the system swap on which one is listed first.

----------

## Jaglover

There are cases when all mixers do not fit the alsamixer window, better is to look at 

```
amixer scontrols
```

 output to make sure nothing is muted.

----------

## josephg

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Hold your horses, PulseAudio runs on top of ALSA, many think of PulseAudio as a parasite layer between sound application and ALSA. Removing ALSA will certainly silence the computer.

 

hold your horses  :Wink:  both of them are absolutely not required!

i just checked on a debian (systemd + pulse + lxqt + fully updated) system. no alsa packages installed. "dpkg -l | grep alsa" returns nothing. sound works fine. i played a youtube video. volume increase/decrease/controls via pavucontrol.

on my regular gentoo (openrc + alsa + i3wm + fully updated), no pulse packages installed. "eix -I pulse" returns nothing. sound works fine. controls via alsamixer/amixer.

----------

## Jaglover

OK, remove ALSA from your kernel, see what happens.

----------

## mir3x

Just check wiki for alsa:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA

for pulse:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio

Some games in steam might have problems with alsa. With pulse is probably easier to switch outputs speakers <-> hdmi, but Im not sure, maybe alsa has some trick to do it.

I always use kde systemsettings to configure my pulsecrap  :Very Happy: , but probably u could do the same with pavucontrol ( but I have feeling pavucontrol configures it for each app directly which might be annoying, so Im avoiding it)

Kernel and mixer looks ok.

----------

## josephg

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> OK, remove ALSA from your kernel, see what happens.

 

i said no alsa packages or no pulse packages. there is no pulse in kernel, only alsa. don't remove alsa from kernel.

----------

## astor86

dear all,

thanks for hints..

the real issue was that pulseaudio failed to start because dbus service was not started..

```
# rc-update add dbus default

# /etc/init.d/dbus start

```

fixed the issue

thanks to everybody!

----------

